# Grass grow over roundup?



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

Ive been working on my house for quite some time. The outside of the house has been neglected other than running a tractor and digging stuff up and running trenches and whatnot. I have a few spots that are getting out of control with weeds, blackberry vines, ivy, morning glory and things like that. Im thinking about spraying some round up over these areas but what im worried about, is eventually i will get around to planting grass. Will grass grow where ive sprayed a non selective weed killer? Does it eventually dissipate so that things can grow?


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> Will grass grow where ive sprayed a non selective weed killer?


After using Roundup it will. You can treat one day and replant the next with Roundup.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

jimmy21 said:


> Ive been working on my house for quite some time. The outside of the house has been neglected other than running a tractor and digging stuff up and running trenches and whatnot. I have a few spots that are getting out of control with weeds, blackberry vines, ivy, morning glory and things like that. Im thinking about spraying some round up over these areas but what im worried about, is eventually i will get around to planting grass. Will grass grow where ive sprayed a non selective weed killer? Does it eventually dissipate so that things can grow?


RoundUp only kills what it touches. 

If you want to kill just the weeds you mentioned, and leave any remnants of grass alone, spray 2-4D instead of RoundUp. It kills only broadleaf weeds.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Yes it does dissipate, some will say you can plant immediately after and others say wait (2) wks. But to answer your question it will dissipate.

Mark


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

sweet. Im probably going to be spraying and get stuff killed before winter, and then plant grass in the spring


----------



## kmc (Apr 26, 2011)

*Roundup is only active until it drys.* The active ingredient glyphosate volatizes into the atmosphere if it does not transpire into the plant. So it is no longer present on the soil after you spray it. Spray it, come back an hour later, if the area is completely dry then start planting. Water will not wash the roundup off the dry plant once it's dry. Also roundup won't affect seeds either. So you can spray it over a seeded area as long as germination is not present. The only time you ever want to be concerned with tracking or spreading roundup to a non target plant is during a foggy or misty day that never allows the product to dry. Early morning applications on dewy plants in the winter can often times remain present for the whole day.


----------



## kmc (Apr 26, 2011)

jimmy21 said:


> sweet. Im probably going to be spraying and get stuff killed before winter, and then plant grass in the spring


You will get more bang out of spraying it in February-April when the winter weeds start up. Oct-Dec is when stuff slows down. Roundup works best when target weeds are healthy.


----------



## scottsmiraclgro (Aug 30, 2011)

There are a few different varieties of Roundup. If you are using the Roundup Weed and Grass Killer (blue, purple or red cap), you can actually seed new grass 7 days after application. If you are using the Roundup Poison Ivy and Tough Brush Killer (yellow cap), you can not seed for 6 weeks. If you use the Roundup Extended Control (brown/gold container and black cap), you will not be able to seed for 4 months. Since there are different varieties of Roundup, make sure you follow the label instructions when you are using the product.
Hilary @Roundup


----------

